# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Impression d'un report / datawindow : une page par champ

## Vougarme

Bonjour,

j'aimerais imprimer le contenu d'une datawindow sur une imprimante classique (Kyocera, format A4).
Ce report se trouve sur une seule page, avec une quarantaine d'informations dessus.

En lanant la commande dataWindow.Print(), cela me sort une feuille par champ  imprimer, soit une quarantaine.

Sauriez-vous d'o cela pourrait provenir ?
Et comment y remdier ?

Cordialement,

Julien.

----------

